# My top 15 pix and thier nba comparison



## BullFan16 (Jun 2, 2003)

1. Cavilers - LeBron James - I Think NBADRAFT.net says it best. The next Magic! *NBA COMPARISON:* Magic Johnson

2. Detroit - Darko Milicic - *NBA COMPARISON:* More Scroing Pau Gasol

3. Denver - Carmelo Anthony - *NBA COMPARISON:* Less Negatine Glenn Robinson

4. Toronto - Chris Kaman - *NBA COMPARISON:* Mike Olowakandi

5. Miami - Chris Bosh - *NBA COMPARISON:* Tim Thomas

6. LA Clippers - Pavel Podkolzine - *NBA COMPARISON:* Jake Tsakalidis

7. Bulls - Dwane Wade - *NBA COMPARISON:* Mike Miller Before Last Year

8. Milwaukee - Kirk Hinrich - *NBA COMPARISON:* Stephon Marbury but not as productive as him

9. New York - TJ Ford - *NBA COMPARISON:* Kenny Anderson; More scoring

10. Washington - Mickeal Pietrus - *NBA COMPARISON:* Ron Artest; Less Agressive, Less Scoring

11. Golden State - Sofoklis Schortsanitis - *NBA COMPARISON:* Eddy Curry

12. Seattle - Meciej Lampe - *NBA COMPARISON:* Dirk Nowitski

13. Memphis - Luke Ridnour - No Centers on the board so they settle for a pg cuz JWill may leave *NBA COMPARISON:* Pete Marivich Lass Athletic

14. Seattle - Reece Gaines - Need a pg *NBA COMPARISON:* Jason Terry; Less scoring

15. Orlando - Jarvis Hayes - Need a center; may unload hayes in a deal for 1; if not backup to tmac. *NBA COMPARISON:* Ra Ray Allen


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

I dont get how any of these except for 2 or 3 work.


----------



## DaBiGjImMy (Jun 19, 2003)

nice comparisons......but i dunt think lebron has any nba comparison....especially not magic cuz he is not a pass first shoot second kinda playa


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

Some of these are just awful, IMHO.

Here's my take.

1. Cavilers - LeBron James - NBA COMPARISON: Tracy McGrady

2. Detroit - Darko Milicic - NBA COMPARISON: Tim Duncan

3. Denver - Carmelo Anthony - NBA COMPARISON: Shawn Marion

4. Toronto - Chris Kaman - NBA COMPARISON: Brad Miller

5. Miami - Chris Bosh - NBA COMPARISON: Robert Horry

6. LA Clippers - Pavel Podkolzine - NBA COMPARISON: Georghe Muresan

7. Bulls - Dwane Wade - NBA COMPARISON: Steve Francis

8. Milwaukee - Kirk Hinrich - NBA COMPARISON: Kevin Johnson

9. New York - TJ Ford - NBA COMPARISON: Brevin Knight / Damon Stoudemire

10. Washington - Mickael Pietrus - NBA COMPARISON: Latrell Spreewell

11. Golden State - Sofoklis Schortsanitis - NBA COMPARISON: Eddy Curry (maybe) or maybe Jahidi White

12. Seattle - Meciej Lampe - NBA COMPARISON: Dirk Nowitski

13. Memphis - Luke Ridnour - NBA COMPARISON: Steve Nash

14. Seattle - Reece Gaines - NBA COMPARISON: Ricky Davis

15. Orlando - Jarvis Hayes - NBA COMPARISON: Vince Carter


----------



## Dabears (Jan 24, 2003)

I haven't seen a lot of these guys play, so I just want an opinion on my comparisons, some of them may be way off!


1. Cavilers - LeBron James - NBA COMPARISON: Similar in style to Tracy McGrady, but I like the more athletic Oscar Robertson

2. Detroit - Darko Milicic - NBA COMPARISON: What about Kevin McHale?

3. Denver - Carmelo Anthony - NBA COMPARISON: a better Glen Robinson

4. Toronto - Chris Bosh - NBA COMPARISON: Kevin Garnett

5. Miami - TJ Ford- NBA COMPARISON: Shorter Jason Kidd minus the rebounding (same weak jumper, same court vision)

6. LA Clippers - Chris Kaman- NBA COMPARISON: Chris Mihm if he progressed like he was thought to after his first year in the NBA

7. Bulls - Dwane Wade - NBA COMPARISON: Antonio Daniels (I like Wade a lot, and think he will be better, but they just seem way too similar)

8. Milwaukee - Kirk Hinrich - NBA COMPARISON: Kevin Johnson (I don't agree with this pick, but a lot of people are talking about it?!)

9. New York - Maciej Lampe- NBA COMPARISON: Dirk Nowitzki 

10. Washington - Jarvis Hayes- NBA COMPARISON: Allan Houston

11. Golden State - Luke Ridnour- NBA COMPARISON:Steve Nash 

12. Seattle - Mike Sweetney- NBA COMPARISON: Elton Brand plus Tractor Traylor divided by two

13. Memphis - Mikael Pietrus- NBA COMPARISON: No Idea

14. Seattle - Reece Gaines - NBA COMPARISON: Jason Terry

15. Orlando - Sofoklis- NBA COMPARISON: Eddy Curry


Pavel just pulled out of the draft...WTF?!


----------



## -inVINCEible- (Jul 22, 2002)

Bosh is not Thomas or Horry.....he is more like Clark with a post game or McDyess


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

I'll have a go (only with those that I've actually seen play)

LeBron / Grant Hill

Milicic / More athletic Brad Daugherty

Melo / Glenn Robinson with ballhandling

Bosh / Rasheed Wallace

Ford / Tiny Archibald with less range

Kaman / Haven't seen him

Wade / Michael Finley (I like Wade a lot)

Hinrich / Danny Ainge with better court vision and better D

Lampe / more mobile Jack Sikma

Hayes / Never seen him

Ridnour / Jason Williams

Sweetney / Never seen him

Pietrus / Harold Miner

Gaines / less athletic Derek Anderson with PG skills

Schortsianitis / Kurt Thomas


----------



## INZANE 35 (Jun 10, 2003)

Kaman is nothing like mihm , kaman is much more athletic and has a far superior shot range and jumping ability and post scoring ability not to mention he can shoot 18 ft and in with either hand and that ive never heard of .So no he is nothing like the white stereotype center we all know and hate.............


----------



## Naliamegod (Apr 10, 2003)

If Barboso is around, the Sonics will TAKE HIM.


----------



## PhatJB (May 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>-inVINCEible-</b>!
> Bosh is not Thomas or Horry.....he is more like Clark with a post game or McDyess


I actually see him as Jermaine O'Neal his rookie year.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Toronto is not taking Kaman. Period. We're taking Bosh, and if we don't we're trading down.


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dabears</b>!
> I haven't seen a lot of these guys play, so I just want an opinion on my comparisons, some of them may be way off!
> 
> 
> ...


This is the best one yet. Particularly liked the Lebron to the Big "O" comparison. Never though of that, but that is who Lebron seems most similar to. However, I still don't get why people are saying Hinrich = KJ.


----------



## kg_theGREATEST (Feb 21, 2003)

Here it go

1.LeBron James-Magic Johnson
2.Darko Milicic-Dirk Nowitzki
3.Carmelo Anthony-Tracy McGrady/Caron Butler
4.Chris Bosh-KMart
5.T.J. Ford-Kevin Johnson
6.Maciej Lampe-Vladimir Radmonovic
7.Dwayne Wade-Ray Allen/Steve Francis
8.Chris Kaman-Sam Bowie
9.Mike Sweetney-Derrick Coleman
10.Jarvis Hayes-Allen houston
11.Sofoklis Schortsanitis-Elton Brand
12.Kirk Hinrich-Steve Nash
13.Mickaël Pietrus-Desmond Mason/James Posey
14.Zarko Cabarkapa-Pau Gasol
15.Reece Gaines-Jamal Crawford/Jim Jackson
16.Leandrinho Barbosa-Jason Terry
17.Boris Diaw-Scottie Pippen
18.Travis Outlaw-Clyde Drexler/Jermaine O'neal
19.Marcus Banks-Tony Delk/Jason Williams
20.Brian Cook-Sam Perkins


----------



## RocketFan85 (Jun 8, 2003)

1. Lebron James-Kobe Bryant
2. Darko Milicic-Vlade Divac
3. Carmelo Anthony-Grant Hill
4. TJ Ford-John Stockton
5. Maciej Lampe-Dirk Nowitki
6. Chris Bosh-Jermaine O'Neal
7. Jarvis Hayes-Glenn Rice
8. Kirk Hinrich-Steve Nash
9. Pavel Podkolzine-Gheorghe Muresan 
10. Chris Kaman-Kevin McHale


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

Darko = Vlade Divac?


----------



## PhatJB (May 29, 2003)

1) LeBron James / Tracy McGrady
2) Darko Milicic / Pau Gasol
3) Carmelo Anthony / Glenn Robinson
4) Chris Bosh / Jermaine O'Neal (early career)
5) T.J. Ford / Troy Hudson
6) Maciej Lampe / Dirk Nowitzki
7) Dwayne Wade / Ray Allen
8) Chris Kaman / Radoslav Nesterovic
9) Kirk Hinrich / Steve Nash (sorta)
10) Jarvis Hayes / Michael Redd


----------



## koolkeith_01 (Jun 14, 2003)

1. Cavilers - LeBron James - NBA COMPARISON: Magic Johnson
2. Detroit - Darko Milicic - NBA COMPARISON: Pau Gasol
3. Denver - Carmelo Anthony - NBA COMPARISON: Glen Robinson/ Antoine Walker
4. Toronto - Chris Bosh - NBA COMPARISON: Kevin Garnett
5. Miami - TJ Ford- NBA COMPARISON: Rafer Alston / Kenny Anderson (best of both worlds)
6. LA Clippers - Chris Kaman- NBA COMPARISON: Chris Mihm 
7. Bulls - Dwane Wade - NBA COMPARISON: Jerry Stackhouse
8. Milwaukee - Kirk Hinrich - NBA COMPARISON: 
9. New York - Maciej Lampe- NBA COMPARISON: Dirk Nowitzki 
10. Washington - Jarvis Hayes- NBA COMPARISON: Allan Houston
11. Golden State - Luke Ridnour- NBA COMPARISON:John Stockton 
12. Seattle - Mike Sweetney- NBA COMPARISON: Elton Brand
13. Memphis - Mikael Pietrus- NBA COMPARISON: Desmond Mason
14. Seattle - Reece Gaines - NBA COMPARISON: Sam Cassel
15. Orlando - Sofoklis- NBA COMPARISON: Eddy Curry


----------



## PhatJB (May 29, 2003)

14. Seattle - Reece Gaines - NBA COMPARISON: Sam Cassel

^^^ I disagree with this one big time.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

1. Cavilers - LeBron James - NBA COMPARISON: Jamal Mashburn + Larry Hughes. Maybe a bit of Larry Johnson too, boy this kid is unique. No comparisons.

2. Detroit - Darko Milicic - NBA COMPARISON: Garnett, or Rasheed Wallace. Maybe a Googliotta in his Prime

3. Denver - Carmelo Anthony - NBA COMPARISON: Atoine Walker (younger version)

4. Toronto - Chris Bosh - NBA COMPARISON: Rashard Lewis

5. Miami - TJ Ford- NBA COMPARISON: Past first Baron Davis in his first year.

6. LA Clippers - Chris Kaman- NBA COMPARISON: Young Ilguaskas, When zeek could run and jump.

7. Bulls - Dwane Wade - NBA COMPARISON: Michael Dickerson. (both play big for their size)

8. Milwaukee - Kirk Hinrich - NBA COMPARISON: Mark Price

9. New York - Maciej Lampe- NBA COMPARISON: Clifford Robinson

10. Washington - Jarvis Hayes- NBA COMPARISON: Jim Jackson 

11. Golden State - Luke Ridnour- NBA COMPARISON:Steve Nash 

12. Seattle - Mike Sweetney- NBA COMPARISON: Larry Johnson with no hops

13. Memphis - Mikael Pietrus- NBA COMPARISON: Ron Artest?

14. Seattle - Reece Gaines - NBA COMPARISON: Jason Terry

15. Orlando - Sofoklis- NBA COMPARISON: Bigger P.J Brown? Athletic Danny Fortson? Never seen the guy play live.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PhatJB</b>!
> 1) LeBron James / Tracy McGrady
> 2) Darko Milicic / Toni Kukoc
> 3) Carmelo Anthony / Glenn Robinson
> ...


Finally a decent comparison for Kaman. I agree. Nice comparsion for Jarvis Hayes too. I think Red is a little quicker and has a better shot though. I think Jim Jackson is more appropriate. 

Maybe swap kukoc and dirk around too? As Drako has a post game.


----------



## PhatJB (May 29, 2003)

Yeah I did mine in a hurry a I meant to put Pau Gasol because Pau has a decent post game and he plays almost perfectly the same on defense also. I don't know why in the world I put Kukoc, first thing that came to my measley brain.:shy:


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

what i dont understand is how the same players u make nba comparisons2 vince carter and ray allen, u see them going at #15


and sumone u compare 2 olowakandi, going at 4?


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BullFan16</b>!
> 1. Cavilers - LeBron James - I Think NBADRAFT.net says it best. The next Magic! *NBA COMPARISON:* Magic Johnson
> 
> 2. Detroit - Darko Milicic - *NBA COMPARISON:* More Scroing Pau Gasol
> ...


NICE COMPARISONS!

i hate when everyone compares every lotto pick to future superstars (like everyone else in this thread). GOOD WORK.


----------



## RocketFan85 (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> Darko = Vlade Divac?


Yes that is right, I think they are very similar. They both can do it all, Darko is quicker and might have a longer range but I think they are very close.


----------



## NorthSideHatrik (Mar 11, 2003)

A read some very good comparision for the top 3 picks in the sporting news....

Lebron Best Case- Cross of Magic and T-MAC
Worst Case- Cross of DMiles and Rickey Davis.

Darko best Case- KG Now
Darko Worst Case- Early KG for his whole career.

Melo best case- Paul Pierce
Melo worst case- Skinny Big Dog Robinson

My own comparison of Bron- Baron Davis and Pippen Hybrid. I think thats about as close as you can get.

My own comparison of Kaman- the body of loren woods and game of Canadian TMAC


----------



## RocketFan85 (Jun 8, 2003)

> My own comparison of Kaman- the body of loren woods and game of Canadian TMAC


That is different:laugh:


----------



## NorthSideHatrik (Mar 11, 2003)

In my eyes, Kaman is truly an original. He doesn't have a good comparison. With out a doubt athleticly his body is closest to Loren Woods, but there games are not a like at all, except for being finesse based. The style Kaman plays is most Like Todd MacCullogh. Woods is all jump shot. TMAC's post game is not too far off from Kaman.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

Maybe Darko = athletic Vlade Divac.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

i dont see the comparison from jarvis to ray ray


----------



## jacraw1 (Jun 19, 2003)

I think Jarvis Hayes will be a Richard Hamilton type of player. Nice mid range game. He is bigger though.


----------

